# Toshiba Gets into the Ultra HDTV Business with L9300 Series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The more manufactures start pushing 4K or Ultra HD, the faster the fall in prices will be so welcome all to the 4K arena!


----------

